# Advice and input please, being induced Friday @34 weeks x



## Vivanco

Hi everyone, i would really like some support, i am being induced on friday due to complications. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...vels-updated-31-12-08-induction-booked-x.html Baby will be 34 weeks exactly on Friday, i dont know how i feel, a space is ready for him on the neonatal unit. Blood awaiting a transfusion should he need one. I have had a double dose of steroids today and having another dose tomorrow to mature his lungs. 

What should i expect on the neonatal unit

How big is he likely to be

Any advice would be great, i am also VERY worried about passing my DD from pillar to post :cry:


----------



## Hevz

My little man was born at 34wks and weighed 4lb 6 and a half ozs, and most babies born at this stage are absolutely fine, may need a little help with breathing.


My daughter was born at 35wks and came straight back to the ward with me, no breathing probs at all, just needed a bit of phototherapy for jaundice which is very common with preemies.


With your situation sweetie...i think your bubs is gonna be better out than in at this stage. Much less risky with your levels rising the way they have.



Good luck to you both....I hope all goes well and your little fella is lovely and healthy:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FEDup1981

sorry i have no experience of prem babies, but just wanted to wish u luck, and hope everything goes well and baby is born safe and well, and is home soon. We'll be thinking of u xxx


----------



## turbo_mom

aw hun i'm sorry to hear that you have to have baby early :(
But by 34 weeks baby should be absolutely fine! :) Just as hevz said. He may need some oxygen but maybe not. It's hard to say because every baby is different especially when they are born before 37 weeks!

as for NICU it's going to be busy. There's always going to be a nurse around your baby taking notes, and checking monitors if he needs to be in there for a little while. NICu nurses are just fantastic though. They take the best care of these little babies. They treat them like their own! Very helpful and supportive and always ready to answer any questions you have. And because they are expecting a sick baby he is most likely going to start off on tube feedings (tube either through nose or mouth into tummy) and IV's in his arms/feet. But because he's going to be getting transfusions that should help perk him up!! 

I hope that he doesn't have to stay in the hospital for long though hun. I'm really glad to see that the doctors have caught this problem and are treating it promtly. Otherwise it probably could have been fatal for baby :( At least you get some extra time with him :hugs: good luck with the induction on friday! Hope this helps a little bit.


----------



## diva4180

Hey hun, I had my son at 34 and a half weeks and he was fine, no breathing problems, and was able to be bottle fed as well. He weighed in at 5 lbs. 3 and a half oz. when he was born. I hope things go well for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Sovereign

Hi hun, sorry I have no advice but just wanted to say that I hope things go well for you both.x


----------



## cherylanne

Hi hun, i don't have any advice on what to expect on neonatel (sp?) but just wanted to say that my daughter was born at 35wks and she was 5lb 4oz and had no complications. She stayed with me and we were home in 3 days.

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Bec L

Hi. Our daughter was born at 34 weeks and was 5lb 1. She needed a little help with her breathing at first but otherwise she was fine. She was in special care for 2 weeks and was tube fed although I was able to get her out of her incubator to b/feed her at least once a day. She was also under phototherapy quite a lot for her jaundice.

It is not easy having a baby in Special care, especially if you are not able to stay overnight with them and have to come home like we did but hopefully he won't have to be in for too long and you can get him home where he belongs.

Am sure the nurses will be great, don't worry about him being passed around. The only thing we found with the nurses on the unit Poppy was on was that no-one really spelt out what we could expect or how long she would be in for, but to be fair that is because every baby is different and they could not make any promises as to how she would respond to things, it's just a case of taking each day as it comes.

Good luck, keep us posted on how you get on :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Just wanted to wish you luck Viv, I was hoping to have a giggle nearer the time about seeing who would be first of us Feb 13th mum's, good luck for tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## turbo_mom

I hope everything went well yesterday and I hope your little one is doing good. Hope to hear from you soon and am thinking about and praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Vivanco

Updated, just click on the link in the 1st post. 

Not doing too great, but i am trying to keep my chin up, it wont help if im upset all the time will it, trying to get lots of rest and keep positive. Thank you all so much for all your comments, going to ask on monday for a visit to neonatal if possible, so i know where it is and what to expect x


----------



## Hevz

:hug:babe....I can't believe they're delaying this:hissy:


----------



## MUMOF5

Hi vivanco, I had Evie on 31 Dec and she was 34 weeks exactly. She weighs 3lb 12oz, but she is small, your baby is likely to be bigger. Evie is in an incubator, in the High dependecy unit, but is doing really well. She can breath on her own (I had the steroids like you). They started to feed her via a tube in her nose yesterday, as sucking would tire her a little too much, and they feed her every hour this way and are increasing the amount they give her every eight hours. 

It can be very daunting in the unit, especially with all the wires and drips they have all over them, and the incubators looks so high tech. It is upsetting I cant lie to you, and it is very hard to walk away from the unit and leave them there, but each day it gets a bit easier as you know that its a day closer to taking them home. The nurses are great though, and really try to get you involved and keep you updated about every little thing. xx


----------



## squirrelmum

My baby Sophie was born at 34 weeks by emergency caesarean. I went in for a scan and they kept me in, less than 24 hours later she was born. I was lucky enough to hold her for a few minutes before they took her to special care. She weighed just 3 lbs 13oz. I have to admit its very frightening seeing them in incubators looking so vunerable but thats the best place for them. I hated leaving her when i was sent home, but in your heart you know its the right thing. Sophie has done really well, she was sent home 2 weeks later. She has a slight cold at moment but her appetite is good at moment. They are a lot tougher than you realise and i'm sure your little one will fight all the way and be home a lot sooner than you think. The main thing for you is to stay positive and remember i like many others on here are only a click away. If you want to send a message to find out anything you are not sure of then you are most welcome. Best of luck and be thinking of you x


----------



## Jkelmum

Jake was born 33wks 6 days and weighed 5lb 6oz he was in a incubator for 5 days to keep him warm then we went home 5 days later he is now a strapping 13 yr old good luck hun xxx


----------



## joeo

Hi vivanco 

I have just read your thread and hope its all gone ahead with your c-section. My little boy was born at just under 34 weeks and he is doing great he weighed 4lb 15oz and now he weighs 11lb 1oz just over 13 weeks later so he has mor or less caught up with what he would have been if he had been born on time. He is a little behind in development for example he has only just started to hold his head up properly with out it flopping forward and is just realising that he has his hands but other than that he is a healthy baby, I hope he continues this way.

Keep us updated with your lo

Jo x


----------

